# riding after knee replacement surgery



## Loosewolf

Well, I think I can safely say this ..
The techniques and equipment available today should present little restrictions on your normal life, after a good time of proper healing has taken place. 
Have you discussed this with your Doctor yet? He may find that after full recovery, riding may be a therapeutic benefit. When you discuss it with him, I would put emphasis on the type of technique you will be using with your riding..Ie; mounting (a mounting block will be definate), the amount (or lack of) stress put in your stirrups, and so on.This will give your surgeon a clearer picture as to what is involved with riding..Highly likely he does not ride himself so, good descriptions will have to come from you. Bracing, wrapping, motion limiting/ support for your knee will likely be a part of it but, your Dr. will give confirmation on that end 
NOT an MD but, I have faith you'll do well...in time..


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty

While I didn't have full or partial knee replacement but I did have a patellar tendon rupture and it is pretty darn close to the level of rehab and damage done if not more. As knee replacement your get full mobility back I did not. I have had three surgeries on it and this summer was finally able to compete in eventing again and feel secure. The biggest thing is keep your legs strong after surgery if you don't then it is much more difficult to ride at that level. I was able to trail ride between surgeries and besides normal pains I didn't feel insecure. Best of luck it is a long rode but I am sure you will be thankful in the end.


----------



## maura

Thanks for the good advice. 

I currently use a very tall mounting block that my wonderful spouse built for me; it allows me to throw my right leg directly over my horses's back while standing flat footed on the block; so I don't have to bear all my weight in my left stirrup while twisting and swinging over. 

It's very painful even to mount from a short mounting block or a truck bed or trailer fender. I even dismount onto my tall block to minimize knee pain. 

My doctor clearly doesn't understand the specific stresses of horseback riding; while a sports medicine guy, I think he's in that group of folks that thinks it's not really exercise because the horse does all the work. :lol: So that advice, to make sure he really understands what my expectations are, is particularly on point. 

I've ridden in the Sprenger stirrups for years, I don't know how anyone over 40 rides without them. 

Thanks for your posts, would love to hear more.


----------



## Loosewolf

It is simple..Let your body tell you when you have reached a safe limit..
Let yourself have the right amount of time to acclimate to the bio-mechanical changes this surgery may or may not bring.(any limitations, if AT ALL)
Finally besides a ton of common sense, google too is helpful (_*knowledge knowledge knowledge*_!) about your complete situation, padding your odds (and any appropriate body areas) is always a good thing. See that the ground conditions are good enough to be safe, come up to the level of technique you are able achieve SLOWLY! do not push it...
Just take EVERY OPPORTUNITY to protect your knee, and take real good care of the "good" one...
..and that should be it! 
God Bless, take good care...Lw


----------



## dunsjump

My mom had a bilateral knee replacement (which in medical terms, means both knees at the same time) in November of 2007. She doesn't have the full bend she did with her "real" knees, but they have helped a lot and she can now walk like a normal person. As far as riding goes, she was never a big rider before and she does not ride at all now. She is too scared of falling off, even on the safe horses, and injuring her "new" knees. She has been on a horse once since and had a lot of trouble getting on and off because of the motion of her knees. 

However, I think if she was a really dedicated rider before her surgery she would be back doing what she was doing as soon as she was cleared by the doctors to do it. It has made her quality of life better and I'm sure it will help yours... 

Best of luck!


----------



## horsequeen373

I too am more then likely going to have to get total knee replacements at some point within the next year or so  and I'm only 15. My plan is to do everything possible to avoid knee replacements (I do physical therapy twice a week, go to a sports medicine doctor, who specilizes in knees and is the best in the state, every 4-6 weeks, I ride without stirrups, I stretch, I wear braces, ice them constantly, etc). But it's not looking too hopeful in avoiding knee replacements.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty

Mounting blocks are huge I nearly never get on my horse anymore from the ground and I have taught her to use whatever I put her up to for me to get on. Unfortunately on trail rides that means that in order for me to stop I have to have a remounting locations but it normally works out. Good luck! Just as a warning most non horse people don't understand us thankfully my doctor had ridden before so he understood when my question before surgery was when can i ride again, but the physical therapist thought I was nuts especially since I got injured riding a horse, but I won in the end.


----------



## maura

horsequeen, 

I am so sorry to hear that. It's a little different for me; I'm 51. I can't imagine facing these surgeries at your age. I rode professionally in my 20s and 30s, sometimes 10 or more horses a day. In my late thirties I changed careers and lifestyles, had a child and got an office job and settled for pleasure riding a couple times a week. 

However, I now have horses at home and have been able to ride more regularly, so this is a blow. I have tried joint fluid replacement shots, braces, cortisone shots, lots of different meds, icing before and after. I've also had this knee scoped and cleaned up once; and a procedure called a lateral release along with scoping after that. Got back to riding really quickly after both the previous procedures. I've done lots of PT as part of the recovery from those procedures. 

I'm also seriously considering mounting from the right -- it will absolutely break my brain to relearn the habit of 40 years, but my right knee is in much better shape. Both horses are sweet, sensible QHs - one has done cattle work so is probably used to being mounted from both sides.

I've known I was heading for partial or total for years, I just thought I could manage it a little longer without resorting to this invasive a surgery. 

Recovering from this surgery and looking at fat, happy horses in my front field is going to be tough....


----------



## Loosewolf

maura said:


> horsequeen,
> Recovering from this surgery and looking at fat, happy horses in my front field is going to be tough....


 AH! still, and fortunately...
*"This too, shall pass"*


----------



## horsequeen373

maura said:


> horsequeen,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that. It's a little different for me; I'm 51. I can't imagine facing these surgeries at your age.


Both of my parents have bad knees, so even if I didn't ride I would still have knee issues due to genetics. But riding for the past 9 years, as well as 5-8 miles a day when I was 13 and 14 has certainly made everything a lot worse. So it's no surprise that this would happen.


----------



## jlwilson

I'm 48 and had my second knee done this past May. I was lucky enough to have partial replacements of both knees. I have osteoarthritis that just affected my medial (inside) compartment. My recovery was slower for the first knee than the second. I didn't know what to expect and my physical therapist was more cautious. With the second one, I knew more of what to expect and that I could push harder. I was off crutches in about 7 days and didn't even use a cane with the second one. I probably could have ridden within 2-3 weeks, I was just nervous about potentially falling. I sure didn't want anything to get crunched! I have no trouble mounting with the initially replaced knee (left) and actually I just haven't tried with the right. My left one is almost 2 years old now. My Dr. told me that it would take about 2 years to completely heal and I believe that. It actually took almost a year for all the swelling to go away. Feel free to PM if you have any other questions. I'm just sorry I waited so long. I can now walk without a limp and without pain. It's amazing.

Joyce


----------



## ducky

It's alright to be scared, to avoid surgery I stopped riding for six years hoping they'd magically fix themselves (this didn't happen) I'm now 17, had three knee dislocations (2 L, 1 R) and ongoing issues with osgood schlatters.
This is what I've been using, however the best thing to do is talk to your doctor about nsaids and your physio about supporting it. 

- Knee Support Braces
- Nsaids 
- Hot & Cold Packs
- Stretching before and after riding (e.g. yoga?)


----------



## HalfPass

Hi Maura.
Well I have had way to many surgeries and way to long out of the saddle! lol
In the past 5 years I have had 9 various surgeries. 
4 surgeries to my left arm due to a work injury.During the 3 years on comp I had a girlie surgery. I recovered and then was in a car accident (not my fault) I injured my neck and had 2 neck surgeries in 2008.
Urg. I left the docs office when released to go to the gym and a month later I came home from the gym and my knee swelled up.
I returned to the ortho docs! I knew the "S" word was coming! 
I had always had issue with my knee's dislocting as a youngster. When in my early and late teens they wanted to do surgery and I said no!
I rode every day as a youngster and on into my teens and 20's then got out of horses until recently.
So the ortho diagnosed me with a torn medial retinaculum. 
In March of this year (2009) I had surgery to repair the tear. it was a long road! I swear I was bed ridden for 6-8 weeks. It was difficult.
Oh- I will be 40 yrs old here this month.
But, the horses have never left my blood. They have been a part of my life and I never stop thinking of them.

The recovery is not a cake walk! The one thing I have to say is insurance companies do not allow patients to have enough Physical Therapy.
This was something I continued to do until I felt I no longer needed it. Even when I had to pay out of my own pocket!
Just do it until you feel our good to go!

That being said since you have ridden many years of your life, I think you will be fine. Just never give up even when it hurts.

I am finally riding again! In may I brought my horse Tiny to live here with me. He has joint issues and is pretty young. I didn't realize i had the drive to want to compete again until I watched others at my barn showing. When Tiny could not be that athletic I decided to get another horse!
I am now in the process of having my 4 1/2 year old TB mare trained. I am even considering jumping with her in the next few years....
One thing at a time.
now that I know I can i am in the process of loosing the pounds gained over the last 5 years, and getting in to good shape. I hope to physically be in much better shape by spring when my mare is ready.

I had someone tell me the same darn thing about horse riding! "well the horse is the one working"
Let them try to ride a XC course or a Dressage test!
lol
please pm for support if you need it!
You will be fine!:wink:
HP


----------



## my2geldings

maura said:


> I'm also seriously considering mounting from the right -- it will absolutely break my brain to relearn the habit of 40 years, but my right knee is in much better shape. Both horses are sweet, sensible QHs - one has done cattle work so is probably used to being mounted from both sides.
> 
> quote]
> 
> All I can say is good for you. I think it would be an excellent option. When your body goes thru some serious injuries, you have to accomodate and alter the way you do things but thats ok! I have never gone thru a knee replacement but I have gone thru 5 large operations to reconstruct my pelvis, which on paper is actually a step up from a replacement.
> 
> After you go thru surgery, take some time for yourself and let yourself recover. Go thru physio and follow your Surgeon's direction. Before you know it, you will be back in the saddle again.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of what I've been thru to make you feel better:lol: It's totally duable madame, you're strong, you'll go thru it, heal and get back in the saddle.
> 
> 
> I've got a wrist one somewhere to. Maybe I'll load it later :lol:


----------



## Curly

OMG! Did they leave that hardware in? I had some like that in my leg and it hurt so bad they had to take it out after two years. Wow, its amazing what our bodies can take.


----------



## DarkEquine

I'm recovering at the moment from a knee reconstruction on my left knee and I am having EXACTLY the same concerns as you! I'm having MAJOR riding withdrawals and going hard-at-it on the rehab/physio so that I can get back into it as soon as possible.
The first week following the surgery was the worst. I felt so sore that I thought I wouldn't be able to WALK again, let alone RIDE! But it passed. The human's recuperative powers are phenomonal! I was off the crutches in 10 days (4 weeks earlier than schedualled)!!! It's now 3 weeks since the surgery and I'm on an exercise bike! What I'm saying is, that, if you're committed, you can achieve anything you set out to do. 
Hope that helps! Good luck with it!


----------



## maura

Dark Equine, thanks for posting, that's encougaing. What do you mean by knee reconstruction? Is that the same as knee replacment?

And if you're on the exercise bike now, when do you think you'll be able to ride again?

My2geldings, 

Wow, that's an impressive xray. If you don't mind me asking, how did you break both sides? Horse related or car related? Do you now prefer a narrower built horse? Is a full dressage seat with weight on your seat bones difficult? 

I have a right ankle xray that looks a lot like that. Besides the screws, I had two bone grafts and a battery stimulator put in that ankle to finally heal a non-union fracture. I had the battery, and as much of the electrode as they could reach taken out because they really bothered me; but the ankle's really good. I get an occassional cortisone shot in it. The irony, or the lesson for the younger among is, is that the original big injuries aren't what's causing my problem now. I believe a large part of the wear and tear on my left knee is because of all the time I spent non-weight bearing on my right ankle. 

Oh, and those years of getting on 10 - 12 per day from the ground. 

You both might want to consider my crippled middle aged ladies mounting block. My DH made it from sawn tree trunk (I'll have to post a photo). The top of the mounting block is level with the bottom of my stirrup on my larger horse so I just step over. So much easier on me (and them!)


----------



## DarkEquine

maura said:


> Dark Equine, thanks for posting, that's encougaing. What do you mean by knee reconstruction? Is that the same as knee replacment?
> 
> And if you're on the exercise bike now, when do you think you'll be able to ride again?


Well, I had a bad netball accident - rupturing (snapping) my ACL and tearing my Medial and Lateral Meniscus ligaments. Also popped my knee cap out a little bit! :shock:
Meant that I needed a "knee reconstruction" aka: 
The damaged ligaments were cleaned up and the ACL was REMOVED. The surgeon harvested a piece of my hamstring and drilled two holes, one in my tibia and femur and then threaded the hamstring piece through those two holes, effectively replacing my ruptured ACL.

As for the exercise bike, I can't do a FULL cycle yet, just wheeling the pedal back and forth, but it's helping to strengthen my quads and will help to gently stretch the muscles so that I'll be able to bend it again.

I figure that I'll be able to ride around 2 months following the surgery, but with a mounting block and super long stirrups to start with. Just short rides as well, about 10-15 mins in length. Little by little, I WILL get back on that saddle again!! :wink:


----------



## HalfPass

Wow,
Now i don't feel so bad with all the surgeries i have gone through.
If I had a scanner i would post a piture of my neck and all its titanium hardware...lol
Love hearing all the great outcomes.
Maura...I think you will do fine. Just remember to give yourself a break when recovery is seeming slow! I would just get frustrated and finally learned that I just had to forge on and continue to work har to recover.

When I had torn the medial retinaculm of my right knee the ended up havinf to creat a micro fracture in my femur...this meant non weight bearing for 6 weeks....I did not expect to have that upon coming out of the anesthesia! Needless to say the stairs in my home were a bit challenging! lol
We are amazing humans and really good at adapting.
My2geldings,
I broke my pelvis about 12 years ago. I did not have any surgery, but I feel for you...it was painful.

maura, do you have you surgery scheduled already?
HP
ps...
we will all be here to help support you through the process....


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Well Maura - knees are important in horse riding but if you have the real intention to ride in the future then you will find a way.

First step get to know as much about the way your knees work.
and then to ask the doctors what the operation entails and how much physiotherapy you are going to need. (If you don't know already) Find yourself a good physio - preferably one that rides horses.

But, last summer I watched a young man - who had no use of his legs whatsoever- ride a dressage test. His legs just hung down somehow - I don't know I could not watch too closely it was too emotional. He did a very good test. He would have loved to have working knees of any sort but in fact he didn 't need them, cos he had no legs.

If you had seen him then you would realize that it is all up to you - if you want to ride then you will.

As for mounting - buy an electric hoist! or teach the horse to bend down (there is a film about ancient Jerusalem where the horse kneels down for the King to dismount)

Best of luck with the operation.

B G


----------



## letsgetserious

My dad has had both his hips replaced within the last two years and he still plays ice hockey regularly. His last hip replacement was only in September and he is already playing hockey about once a week. You'll be fine lol.


----------



## Loosewolf

*The medical images..*

"Here are a couple pictures of what I've been thru to make you feel better It's totally duable madame, you're strong, you'll go thru it, heal and get back in the saddle."

I come from a medical background, and I went to see a few more of your films..
GOOD LORD! it looks as if you were dropped from a plane! I'm not trying to be insulting but, oh those cold rainy days for you must be hell!
I do hope all is very well with you, seeing as what you must have been through!


----------



## my2geldings

...and I'm not even done surgery either. That's just the pelvis. Going to be posting the wrist as well in just a moment. I did the actual math just now. Between the arm and the pelvis, I have 11 reconstructive surgeries with 3 more to come this coming year.

Here what the wrist looks like. Believe or not I actually had another plate and 6 screws on top of what's already there.


----------



## Loosewolf

Yea, I saw those on your "other" site...


----------



## DarkEquine

Man, you've been through hell and back again, My2Geldings!!! I feel for you, I really do!!


----------



## my2geldings

Loosewolf said:


> Yea, I saw those on your "other" site...


What's my "other" which I obviously don't "know" about?

To get back on topic, these types of recovery take some time before you feel that you are back up 100% again. I don't if you are religious at all, but it will take a lot of praying and soul searching to be able to stay positive and pull thru the most difficult parts of recovery and in dealing with the setbacks.

Just remember you will get 2 steps back before you get 1 forward but is it ever sweet when it happens.

Enjoy that recovery time to build a stronger bond with those horses you work with. Good luck.


----------



## Loosewolf

49D0E96A pictures from college photos on webshots

no big secret, just clicked on your main x-ray...found your wrist plate that way


----------



## my2geldings

Loosewolf said:


> 49D0E96A pictures from college photos on webshots
> 
> no big secret, just clicked on your main x-ray...found your wrist plate that way


oh ok, webshots. It's where ioad up my photos for the forum.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Loosewolf
Sad you are thinking of turning away. The Horse Forum is something quite unique - four Continents of English speakers coming together over the Internet to talk about horses.
That has never been possible before the Internet - amazing.

Plus your are male - that puts you in the top five percent. Here is me and a few other stalwarts like Kevin and IRH keeping the male viewpoint alive. Otherwise all these ladies will have their own way.

This thread has not yet lost its pathway - the three focus points were anger, and the treatment of horses either by the carrot or the stick - and we are still talking about whether it is right to physically chastise a horse for acknowledged bad behaviour.

And there have been 181 posters to the thread - which is way beyond the attention that most threads receive. The subject obviously attracts interest - even a little friction from time to time. If it incites some viewers to put finger to keyboard then good. But tonight most probably there will be 3000 viewers - again a lot.

Anger - the emotion in a human - is still being discussed.
You are angry at some posted criticisms but my suggestion is that you take it in your stride. Put aside your anger. Take it easy. And when you have got something to say - then post it. 

As long as you don't get angry with your own horse why should it matter? No one is coming down the telephone line are they? 

Come back - all is forgiven.

B G


----------



## my2geldings

Maura, how are you doing now?


----------

